# Virtual Challenge - Europe from top to bottom!



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

Many of you will remember our previous Diabetes Support Virtual Challenge, which took us through the length and breadth of Great Britain and representing a tremendous effort from all the members in keeping up their exercise and activity levels! Well, it is time to move on to our next challenge now - a journey along the GR5, which is a long distance footpath from the North Sea to the Mediterranean, passing through some wonderful countryside along the way 

All you have to do to participate is to post any exercise you have done and I'll use my complex formula to convert it into kilometres travelled along the route! So come one everyone, let's hear about your efforts! 

We'll be starting from the Hook of Holland:







and our first destination is Bergen op zoom, a journey of 85 km:


----------



## Caroline (May 19, 2011)

Wow these places look fantastic, I want to visit them for real, where's my passport and hiking boots?


----------



## Mark T (May 19, 2011)

When do you want to get started?   and do you want a weekly summary of exercise or daily? (I do a minimum of 1.5 km on my pedometer each day)


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

Mark T said:


> When do you want to get started?   and do you want a weekly summary of exercise or daily? (I do a minimum of 1.5 km on my pedometer each day)



We'll start from today - just report your activity when it's convenient to you


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

Can we stop by Delft on the way, I need to replace a couple of tiles?


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Can we stop by Delft on the way, I need to replace a couple of tiles?



Just for you Ally, the view from the top of the Oude Kerk in Delft, taken when I was there in 2008  Very high and very scary!


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

It's a lovely town. I first went there, aged 10, when we were stationed in Bruggen (an ex NATO base on the Dutch/German border) and returned in the late 90s when I took mum on a tour of some of our old haunts. If you head out of the station and over the bridge (there's a really cafe on the left near the bridge) into the main square, then head diagonally across the square to the right there's a little side street with a delftware shop just around the corner. That's where we bought the original tiles in the 60s and some replacements in the 90s. Now I need a few more.


----------



## AJLang (May 19, 2011)

For my exercise Susie tooK me for a fifty minute walk today


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

AJLang said:


> For my exercise Susie tooK me for a fifty minute walk today



Excellent! Well done Susie!


----------



## Mark T (May 19, 2011)

Unfortunately I don't think we are going to get to the end point in time to pop along the coast for this years Monaco Grand Prix


----------



## AlisonM (May 19, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Unfortunately I don't think we are going to get to the end point in time to pop along the coast for this years Monaco Grand Prix



We might make it in time for next year's though.


----------



## HelenM (May 19, 2011)

4.47 mile run, 145m climb ought to give it a bit extra, though could be a bit  in the bank for  when we get to the alps!


----------



## Northerner (May 19, 2011)

HelenM said:


> 4.47 mile run, 145m climb ought to give it a bit extra, though could be a bit  in the bank for  when we get to the alps!



Excellent Helen! I had a rest day today, so will add my bit tomorrow


----------



## Northerner (May 20, 2011)

6.5 mile run for me this morning (10.5k)  VERY hot by the end of it!


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

Resting my legs today, hoping for a nice long run tomorrow, so I've just had 15 minutes with Gay Gasper this morning! 

Come on everyone, let's hear what you've been doing!


----------



## AJLang (May 21, 2011)

50 minute Susie walk yesterday and another 50 minute Susie walk today


----------



## AlisonM (May 21, 2011)

Well let me see, there was the wee jaunt to the office to deal with the cheques which hadn't been signed so, off to Tesco's for a quick raid and home - about a mile. Text from bod to say cheques now signed so back to office. Minor (3.7) hypo, so bought a couple of nanas from bakery next door, just in case and had some coke. Off into town to post cheques and pay my wages in, hypo on High Street (3.2), jelly babies - forgot about nanas. Finish trip to the bank, get nabbed by environmental campaigner. Hypo again (2.9 - oops) nice chat about her T1 brother and more jelly babies. Up to 4.7 and walk home, just in time for another hypo of 3.4, remember nanas and have half of one followed by the second half a hour later ending up at 10.9 before bed. Woke at 1.15-ish and 3am with two more minor hypos before finally flaking out around 6 am. Total distance covered, around 2.5 miles. Woke around 9am BGs were 6.6 then 5.7 now, still have one nana in reserve just in case.


----------



## Northerner (May 21, 2011)

AJLang said:


> 50 minute Susie walk yesterday and another 50 minute Susie walk today



Really nice to have Susie along with us AJ!



AlisonM said:


> Well let me see, there was the wee jaunt to the office to deal with the cheques which hadn't been signed so, off to Tesco's for a quick raid and home - about a mile. Text from bod to say cheques now signed so back to office. Minor (3.7) hypo, so bought a couple of nanas from bakery next door, just in case and had some coke. Off into town to post cheques and pay my wages in, hypo on High Street (3.2), jelly babies - forgot about nanas. Finish trip to the bank, get nabbed by environmental campaigner. Hypo again (2.9 - oops) nice chat about her T1 brother and more jelly babies. Up to 4.7 and walk home, just in time for another hypo of 3.4, remember nanas and have half of one followed by the second half a hour later ending up at 10.9 before bed. Woke at 1.15-ish and 3am with two more minor hypos before finally flaking out around 6 am. Total distance covered, around 2.5 miles. Woke around 9am BGs were 6.6 then 5.7 now, still have one nana in reserve just in case.



Goodness me! That's a lot of hypos in one day! We'd better load up the back up vehicle with hypo treatments!  Hope things have been more settled today Alison


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

Another 15 minutes with Gay Gasper this morning. Was considering a run, but my legs are still a little sore from Friday's run and I'm always mindful of the time I overtrained and my leg broke - not something you quickly forget! 

Hope everyone is able to get out and active in some sunshine and pleasant scenery today! Yesterday was a scorcher here - I discovered in the evening that I'd missed a bit on my knee when applying the suntan lotion as it was bright red! Shows the value of using the stuff


----------



## AJLang (May 22, 2011)

Susie said that she is so pleased at taking part that she took me on another 50 minute walk today and added in 20 woodland steps for extra fun (which really showed me how unfit I am).  I also swam 20 lengths How far have we travelled so far?


----------



## Northerner (May 22, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Susie said that she is so pleased at taking part that she took me on another 50 minute walk today and added in 20 woodland steps for extra fun (which really showed me how unfit I am).  I also swam 20 lengths How far have we travelled so far?



Susie is really getting into the spirit of things, she can be our lucky mascot  Well done on keeping up with her tough schedule and on the swimming too! We've done 34k so far!


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

3 mile run and 15 minutes with Gay Gasper this morning  Was thinking fo running furthe but decided to run a shorter route faster instead


----------



## AlisonM (May 23, 2011)

Got blown along for a mile and a half yesterday, then fought the wind for a mile and a half on the way back.  At least it was a good work out.


----------



## Mark T (May 23, 2011)

Here are a few pedometer tallies to add to the total 

Thursday: 7164
Friday: 6046
Saturday: 6593
Sunday: 5777


----------



## HelenM (May 23, 2011)

8.9km by the river at Najac... it was 29C when we finished...time to start getting up earlier in the morning.


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

HelenM said:


> 8.9km by the river at Najac... it was 29C when we finished...time to start getting up earlier in the morning.



That's what I have been doing, to escape the heat. Although having said that it has been a bit chilly early on here os hard to time it right! Yes, I am going soft in my old age...  

Sounds like a lovely run Helen - any pictures of the route?


----------



## lucy123 (May 23, 2011)

5k on treadmill yesterday + 1 hr tennis, 1 hr gym today + 1.5 hour tennis.
Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## Natalie123 (May 23, 2011)

Gym the other day: 1 km rowing, 3 km cycling and other exercises for 15 mins


----------



## Northerner (May 23, 2011)

Wow! We're making rapid progress - well done everyone


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2011)

5.1 mile run and 15 minutes with Gay Gasper for me this morning!


----------



## lucy123 (May 24, 2011)

2 hours advanced (very cardio) tennis for me today!


----------



## SusieGriff (May 24, 2011)

I went for  a 30 min walk this morning then after lunch did a brisk 45mins walk.


----------



## Northerner (May 24, 2011)

nomorecakes said:


> I went for  a 30 min walk this morning then after lunch did a brisk 45mins walk.



Well done Susie!


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

3.65 mile run and 15 minutes with Gay Gasper for me this morning!


----------



## AlisonM (May 25, 2011)

My peddy thingy says 3 miles yesterday, in spite of the gales which were still blowing.


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> My peddy thingy says 3 miles yesterday, in spite of the gales which were still blowing.



Excellent! I'll factor in a windiness element (not metformin!), it's only fair!


----------



## AJLang (May 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Susie is really getting into the spirit of things, she can be our lucky mascot
> 
> Susie said that she is honoured to be the lucky mascot.  The photo of her on my Avatar is her having a rest after all of the physical activity for the challenge!!!


----------



## Northerner (May 25, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Susie said that she is honoured to be the lucky mascot.  The photo of her on my Avatar is her having a rest after all of the physical activity for the challenge!!!



She looks very comfortable!


----------



## Mark T (May 26, 2011)

Here are a few more pedometer tallies to contribute:
Monday: 6664
Tuesday: 7359
Wednesday: 6544


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

Great stuff Mark! We're not far off our first stopover I think, will post an update on distance travelled tomorrow. Rest day for me today to let all the micro-fractures in my leg bones repair themselves!


----------



## AJLang (May 26, 2011)

I was rather reluctant to go out today but Susie made me walk for another 50 minutes.....she is very motivational


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I was rather reluctant to go out today but Susie made me walk for another 50 minutes.....she is very motivational



She takes her job as Official Mascot very seriously!


----------



## rhall92380 (May 26, 2011)

Total 24K running on treadmill this week

Are we nearly there yet?

Richard


----------



## Northerner (May 26, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Total 24K running on treadmill this week
> 
> Are we nearly there yet?
> 
> Richard



With that to add on we can't be far off our first port of call! Well done Richard, and thanks for joining in


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

A 3.65 mile run fr me yesterday, plus a session with Gay  Today is another rest day, with hopefully a long run tomorrow!


----------



## teapot8910 (May 28, 2011)

25 hours walking in the past 10 days from me!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> 25 hours walking in the past 10 days from me!



Wow! Good holiday then! Or did you keep missing the tour coaches?


----------



## teapot8910 (May 28, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wow! Good holiday then! Or did you keep missing the tour coaches?



Escaping the masses of school children who turned up  at the parks I think! 

Wish my school did trips to Disneyland!


----------



## Northerner (May 28, 2011)

teapot8910 said:


> Escaping the masses of school children who turned up  at the parks I think!
> 
> Wish my school did trips to Disneyland!



When I worked for Saga Holidays the Chairman hired a big section of EuroDisney for the night (free beer, food and rides) and took all 1200 employees to Paris for the weekend for the Christmas do!


----------



## Mark T (May 29, 2011)

Here are a few more pedometer tallies to contribute:
4095
5829
5223

...are we nearly there yet?


----------



## Northerner (May 29, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Here are a few more pedometer tallies to contribute:
> 4095
> 5829
> 5223
> ...



Update on progress tomorrow  I forgot to put my 4.5 mile run and Gay Gasper on today too!


----------



## HelenM (May 30, 2011)

4 mile run and my first swim of the season, that's only 200 metres though!


----------



## ukjohn (May 31, 2011)

Don't think my contribution will make much difference, but considering I can't walk far because of hip problems, I can contribute a small amount of 500 metres yesterday on my treadmill and 400 from Sunday.

Total 900 metres. I'm now heading for the recliner 

John.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

ukjohn said:


> Don't think my contribution will make much difference, but considering I can't walk far because of hip problems, I can contribute a small amount of 500 metres yesterday on my treadmill and 400 from Sunday.
> 
> Total 900 metres. I'm now heading for the recliner
> 
> John.



It all counts John, well done!


----------



## Andy HB (May 31, 2011)

Mark up my 10km row from this morning, please.

Andy


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> Mark up my 10km row from this morning, please.
> 
> Andy



Excellent Andy!  What kind of rower do you have? I've lusted after a Concept II for many years


----------



## Andy HB (May 31, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Andy!  What kind of rower do you have? I've lusted after a Concept II for many years



It's a waterrower. According to the bumf, it provides a smoother row than the flywheel type rowers and more closely mimics the feel of a real row.

Also, when not in use it can be stood up on end and doesn't take up much space. It also looks quite nice being made of wood. 

The drawback is that it is quite expensive in comparison.


----------



## Northerner (May 31, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> It's a waterrower. According to the bumf, it provides a smoother row than the flywheel type rowers and more closely mimics the feel of a real row.
> 
> Also, when not in use it can be stood up on end and doesn't take up much space. It also looks quite nice being made of wood.
> 
> The drawback is that it is quite expensive in comparison.



They do look rather nice - I've seen them in John Lewis, would love one!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 1, 2011)

Northerner said:


> They do look rather nice - I've seen them in John Lewis, would love one!



I've just been investigating linking it to my PC. It looks like there is a free service available where you can row against other people online. All I need now are the cables I've just ordered to arrive and I'll see whether it is any good or not!


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2011)

Managed another 10km row on the machine yesterday evening. Quite pleasing because I was wanting to stop (for laziness reasons only) at 5km, but managed to keep going thanks to good 'ole Gerry Rafferty!

Ended up with a time 50 secs faster than the day before (still 45secs off my best tho).

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Jun 2, 2011)

Some more distance on the pedometer 

5829
5223
8228
8889
6310
7079


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 2, 2011)

Another 10km row for me today.

Andy


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 2, 2011)

Another 3K interval training today

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 2, 2011)

Oh dear, I'm getting a bit behind - big update at the weekend, well done everyone!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 3, 2011)

Susie mascot says that she is very pleased to say that she has gone walking for fifty minutes every day but unfortunately none of the walks were with me she would also like to say that the anti inflammatories have improved her back so much that her vocal talents are now also back to normal


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 3, 2011)

I ended up doing another 10km on my rower today, but it was split into a 2km, 5km and 3km stints. I was getting too overheated!! 

By the way, the cables came today and I've had it plugged into my laptop. Had it running with a pace boat (the software was free and is very basic ... going to see if I can find something a bit more whizzy!).

Andy


----------



## caroleann (Jun 4, 2011)

My first time posting here but i can proudly say i have cycled 21 miles this week


----------



## AJLang (Jun 5, 2011)

Susie and I are pleased to add another 50 minute walk


----------



## Northerner (Jun 5, 2011)

Well done everyone!  Time to work out the distance travelled!


----------



## Natalie123 (Jun 6, 2011)

Not sure how far I walked at the weekend but I walked for about 3 hours, slowly though. Maybe about 5 miles or so on Sunday, also did a day of bird watching on Saturday so maybe about 1.5 miles then too. How far have we got?


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 6, 2011)

Running over the weekend - 14k total

Richard


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 6, 2011)

We walked a lot over the weekend and my peddy thingy worked it out at 7.4 miles. Amazing how easy it is when you have good company.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 6, 2011)

Well, after *finally* getting round to working it out, I have discovered that we have travelled a phenomenal 362k, taking us from the Hook of Holland, all the way through Belgium to Luxembourg, stopping at 7 of our destinations along the way! 







Maastricht:





Liege:





Keep up the good work everyone!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 7, 2011)

Time to add some more distance then 

Some more distance on the pedometer:

7559
5936
5544
5633
3955 (Oh dear, it rained and I wimped out about going out)


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 9, 2011)

Did 2.5 miles on Monday and Tuesday, about 25 feet yesterday. Might manage a whole 250 yards today.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 9, 2011)

I've been under the weather too, just two sessions with Gay Gasper for me...


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 16, 2011)

Going a little slower on the rowing. Trying to build myself up slowly to keep my motivation.

So, 12km over three days can be recorded.

Andy


----------



## Mark T (Jun 17, 2011)

Some more distance on the pedometer to keep us moving on:

7424
7926
7713
4261
4076
1122
8184
5852
5271
5336


----------



## AJLang (Jun 17, 2011)

It might not seem a lot to anyone else but I was really pleased with my 30 walk to the shops today.....first time I've walked that far on my own for at least 3 weeks


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 17, 2011)

AJLang said:


> It might not seem a lot to anyone else but I was really pleased with my 30 walk to the shops today.....first time I've walked that far on my own for at least 3 weeks



In order to get to 300, you need to get through 30. And so on.

Sounds like a hurdle jumped over to me. 

Well done!

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Jun 17, 2011)

Thank you Andy


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 17, 2011)

24K running since last report

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jun 17, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> 24K running since last report
> 
> Richard



Excellent Richard  Well done everyone, I've just had a few sessions with Gay Gasper this week, my 1000 mile trip to Glasgow and back took a bit out of me


----------



## SusieGriff (Jun 18, 2011)

I do 3 x 20min walks every day. average.  (unless it's chucking it down!)


----------



## AJLang (Jun 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Richard  Well done everyone, I've just had a few sessions with Gay Gasper this week, my 1000 mile trip to Glasgow and back took a bit out of me



hi Northener I hope that you've recovered from your Glasgow trip.  Susie and I are pleased to announce two 50 minute walks


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2011)

AJLang said:


> hi Northener I hope that you've recovered from your Glasgow trip.  Susie and I are pleased to announce two 50 minute walks



Excellent! Well done to you and Susie!  I've just about recovered but now the Glasgow crew are tempting me with a return trip in October!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent! Well done to you and Susie!  I've just about recovered but now the Glasgow crew are tempting me with a return trip in October!


Oh dear if the Scottish hospitality is anything like I've experienced before you will probably want to pencil out several days for recovery in October


----------



## Northerner (Jun 19, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Oh dear if the Scottish hospitality is anything like I've experienced before you will probably want to pencil out several days for recovery in October



Hehe! I couldn't have been looked after better, it was the 1000 mile round trip that I had to recover from!


----------



## AJLang (Jun 20, 2011)

Mmmmmh now I wouldn't like a 1000 mile journey after lots of alcohol......not that I am even for a moment suggesting that you had anything to drink Northener  I am extremely pleased to say that for the first time in more than three weeks Susie and I were able to go on our 50 minute walk on our own and everything went well, I'm really pleased


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 22, 2011)

3 miles in the pouring rain and howling gales yesterday by the time I'd visited two banks, the surgery and done my shopping. Do I get any extra for wind resistance?


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 23, 2011)

Another 15km rowing for me.

Today's session was rowed to the dulcet tones of Chris Rea (Album : God's Great Banana Skin).

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Jun 24, 2011)

Another two lots of fifty minute Susie walks....just the two of us walking round a very large leafy park in the sun lovely


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 24, 2011)

A 10km row today to the sweet refrains of Pink Floyd's The Wall.

I finished just before the final judges verdict! 

"The evidence before the court is incontrovertible
There's no need for the jury to retire ......"

Andy


----------



## lucy123 (Jun 24, 2011)

Thats excellent Andy - how are the legs these days?


----------



## Andy HB (Jun 25, 2011)

lucy123 said:


> ..... how are the legs these days?



They're pretty much behaving themselves thanks. 

They're a little twitchy this evening, but there is no sign of the really harsh cramps. I'm going to try another 10km tomorrow and then have a day off (maybe two).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Managed a run today for the first time in a while (calf injury ) Did better than I thought I would, although it was very humid even at 7 am, so I was rather hot when I got back!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 26, 2011)

Did about 10k yesterday, we went off to the coast and walked from Lossiemouth to Hopeman past the Sculptor's Cave, tide was coming in by then so we had to scarper.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Did about 10k yesterday, we went off to the coast and walked from Lossiemouth to Hopeman past the Sculptor's Cave, tide was coming in by then so we had to scarper.



Well done! Sounds like a lovely walk Ally


----------



## Doghouse (Jun 26, 2011)

Took Kite (the dog) up Siabod this morning. Fortunatly it was quite chilly on top - had to roll my sleves down. Allow 5 mile
Did 24.37 on the bike on Wednesday, if you would like to include that as well.
Mike.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 26, 2011)

Doghouse said:


> Took Kite (the dog) up Siabod this morning. Fortunatly it was quite chilly on top - had to roll my sleves down. Allow 5 mile
> Did 24.37 on the bike on Wednesday, if you would like to include that as well.
> Mike.



Cheers Mike, it all counts!


----------



## AlisonM (Jun 27, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done! Sounds like a lovely walk Ally



It was and it wasn't, it didn't rain but it was cold and very windy. Blew all they cobwebs away. 

I've decided I'm going to ignore the pain in my hips and knee and just get out there and do it, so I clocked up another 4 miles yesterday walking out at Culloden. I don't know if it's helping anything or not, but I'm going to keep on with it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> It was and it wasn't, it didn't rain but it was cold and very windy. Blew all they cobwebs away.
> 
> I've decided I'm going to ignore the pain in my hips and knee and just get out there and do it, so I clocked up another 4 miles yesterday walking out at Culloden. I don't know if it's helping anything or not, but I'm going to keep on with it.



Excellent! I hope that it doesn't cause you too much pain and problems  My dad took me to Culloden in 1975


----------



## Mark T (Jun 27, 2011)

Yet more distance on the pedometer for me:

2085
3369
6340
6492
7415
3808
5797
6583
5319
4378


----------



## Northerner (Jun 27, 2011)

Great stuff Mark, I'll do a progress report later today to see how much farther down Europe we've got!  No running for me today, too flippin' 'ot!


----------



## Mark T (Jun 28, 2011)

Not sure how you would add this, but does moving 1000kg of building stone and wood over a distance of 37m count?

The builders merchant couldn't get the delivery near the house so I ended up manually transferring it.


----------



## Northerner (Jun 28, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Not sure how you would add this, but does moving 1000kg of building stone and wood over a distance of 37m count?
> 
> The builders merchant couldn't get the delivery near the house so I ended up manually transferring it.



It certainly does count! That would have done wonders for your levels, I imagine!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 29, 2011)

Another 22k for me, including some on the shore of Lake Garda on holiday last week!


----------



## Northerner (Jun 29, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Another 22k for me, including some on the shore of Lake Garda on holiday last week!



Wonderful Richard! Whereabouts on Lake Garda were you? I stayed in Limone once, and visited Malcesine and Riva del Garda - really beautiful


----------



## rhall92380 (Jun 30, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wonderful Richard! Whereabouts on Lake Garda were you? I stayed in Limone once, and visited Malcesine and Riva del Garda - really beautiful



Stayed in Garda. It has a nice promenade to Bardolino and beyond - ideal for a run before breakfast.

Also visited Malcesina, Riva, Sirmeone - and Gardaland for some great white knuckle rides!

Also had excursions to Venice and the Dolomites - the coach took us over 6000 feet up into the South Tyrol, and stopped and Bolzano where there is an exhibition about Otzi, the man found preserved in the ice for 5000 years - the science and mysteries are facinating.

Have to agree the lake and surrounding mountains are really beautiful - highly recommended.
Richard


----------



## AJLang (Jul 1, 2011)

Does this count?.. One hor of walking on Monday to find the Birmingham canal and a pub because I insisted that I could only take my tablets with an alcoholic drink (the cosmopolitan cocktail was lovely)

Then another hour of walking on Tuesday on the hunt to find champagne in Selfridges:mad because again that was the only way I could have my tablets:

Today no alcohol hunts but a one hour walk with Susie


----------



## Northerner (Jul 1, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Does this count?.. One hor of walking on Monday to find the Birmingham canal and a pub because I insisted that I could only take my tablets with an alcoholic drink (the cosmopolitan cocktail was lovely)
> 
> Then another hour of walking on Tuesday on the hunt to find champagne in Selfridges because again that was the only way I could have my tablets:
> 
> Today no alcohol hunts but a one hour walk with Susie



Go on then, since it was purely for medicinal reasons!


----------



## AJLang (Jul 4, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Go on then, since it was purely for medicinal reasons!


. Makes me tempted to go on a pub crawl to see if that will be counted. But guess I'm too old for those now. Glad to report another three 50 minute Susie walks to add to the total


----------



## Mark T (Jul 5, 2011)

A few more pedometer logs from me

5453
11188
5070
3695
7346
7881
6616
6360

So how far have we got now?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 5, 2011)

Mark T said:


> ...So how far have we got now?



Update later today - I promise! I've got quite a bit to add myself


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 6, 2011)

*Virtual Tour(Real )*

Hi i have iust done a Bridges tour of the uk.  The Tyne,Tweed,Firth of Forth,Mersey,Severn,Thames,Humber & Tees in three days ! 1200mile on motorbike park at one end and then walked across & back. Was up first morning at 3 with engine in my head going. Had lie in next morn till 6 from Keswick. And on the last day from Egham was up at 5 and on Tower Bridge at 7.05 on a sunday morn. Home at 6.30 that night(near Newcastle).         Ask me if was tired ?                                                                         Bgs where hard to keep right sitting on bike for hours then walking some realy impresive Bridges (had a couple of 2s on a evening when i was trying to calm things down but felt on top of the world ! raising more than ?1000 for diabetes uk)                                                                          Does that count !  Love the talk from everybod.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 6, 2011)

HOBIE said:


> Hi i have iust done a Bridges tour of the uk.  The Tyne,Tweed,Firth of Forth,Mersey,Severn,Thames,Humber & Tees in three days ! 1200mile on motorbike park at one end and then walked across & back. Was up first morning at 3 with engine in my head going. Had lie in next morn till 6 from Keswick. And on the last day from Egham was up at 5 and on Tower Bridge at 7.05 on a sunday morn. Home at 6.30 that night(near Newcastle).         Ask me if was tired ?                                                                         Bgs where hard to keep right sitting on bike for hours then walking some realy impresive Bridges (had a couple of 2s on a evening when i was trying to calm things down but felt on top of the world ! rising more than ?1000 for diabetes uk)                                                                          Does that count !  Love the talk from everybod.



It most definitely counts Hobie, what a great and original challenge - well done on raising so much money  Using my mysterious formula I'll translate the bridge walking, plus an element for all the travelling and long days into miles along our virtual tour


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 6, 2011)

Did a (slow) 10K yesterday - doing a 10K race with Bunny this month!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jul 9, 2011)

Well done everyone! We've now done a further 258k on our journey and gone from Diekirch in Luxembourg to the summit of Mont Donon in France, via Liverdun! 







Liverdun:





MontDonon (reconstructed Roman Temple):


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 12, 2011)

I did a five mile walk yesterday after work, it wasn't actually raining so I had no choice but to get out there.


----------



## shiv (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi Alan, first time contributing to this thread, woo!

In the last week I have done:

1 x 6 mile walk
4 x 4 mile walks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I did a five mile walk yesterday after work, it wasn't actually raining so I had no choice but to get out there.



Great stuff Alison!  Hope the arm is mending well.



shiv said:


> Hi Alan, first time contributing to this thread, woo!
> 
> In the last week I have done:
> 
> ...



Excellent Shiv!  I've done a couple of 5 mile runs since posting the last update, plus three Gay Gaspers


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 12, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Great stuff Alison!  Hope the arm is mending well.



Still strapped up and will be for a week or two yet. The drugs are good though, I still hurt but I don't care.


----------



## AJLang (Jul 12, 2011)

I nearly forgot to post.....four fifty minute Susie walks


----------



## Northerner (Jul 12, 2011)

AJLang said:


> I nearly forgot to post.....four fifty minute Susie walks



Well done! Pat and cuddle for Susie for keeping you motivated!


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

Another 5 mile run and a Gay Gasper


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2011)

Another 3 mile wander yesterday. 

Turned out quite interesting cos I spotted David Hasselhoff strutting his stuff down the High Street wondering why no-one was impressed. Well, when I say no-one was impressed, I mean the locals (you could spot them easily, they were the ones wearing t-shirts cos it was a positively tropical 63 degrees F here yesterday). The tourists were all of a dither, but I suspect that's because most of them just now are German and he's apparently big out there. Still, it kept me amused. He's not as tall as I thought, maybe he shrank.


----------



## Mark T (Jul 13, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Another 3 mile wander yesterday.
> 
> Turned out quite interesting cos I spotted David Hasselhoff strutting his stuff down the High Street wondering why no-one was impressed. Well, when I say no-one was impressed, I mean the locals (you could spot them easily, they were the ones wearing t-shirts cos it was a positively tropical 63 degrees F here yesterday). The tourists were all of a dither, but I suspect that's because most of them just now are German and he's apparently big out there. Still, it kept me amused. He's not as tall as I thought, maybe he shrank.


I hope your police promised to take him into custody under "disturbing the peace" if he attempted to sing.


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark T said:


> I hope your police promised to take him into custody under "disturbing the peace" if he attempted to sing.



I'd have gone a bought a gun if he had, I've heard him!  But no, he was just strutting down the High making like the Big I AM and looking decidedly disappointed at the underwhelmed reactions he got.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I'd have gone a bought a gun if he had, I've heard him!  But no, he was just strutting down the High making like the Big I AM and looking decidedly disappointed at the underwhelmed reactions he got.



Baywatch and Knight Rider probably didn't make it up to your neck of the woods  I wonder what he was doing there?


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 13, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Baywatch and Knight Rider probably didn't make it up to your neck of the woods  I wonder what he was doing there?



I'm afraid they did, and I dunno, looking like Nessie perhaps?


----------



## Mark T (Jul 13, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I'm afraid they did, and I dunno, looking like Nessie perhaps?


Do you ever remember that advert where I believe Russ Abbot? was playing Des O-Connor records into a stream in order to scare the fish into his fishing net.

(not that I can remember exactly what the advert was for, probably some tobacco product)

Maybe the HOff was trying the same - playing his music into Loch Nessie to make Nessie jump out? 

Ops, have we gone off topic here?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 13, 2011)

Mark T said:


> Do you ever remember that advert where I believe Russ Abbot? was playing Des O-Connor records into a stream in order to scare the fish into his fishing net.
> 
> (not that I can remember exactly what the advert was for, probably some tobacco product)
> 
> ...



Hehe! Just chat along the journey!


----------



## grahams mum (Jul 15, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Stayed in Garda. It has a nice promenade to Bardolino and beyond - ideal for a run before breakfast.
> 
> Also visited Malcesina, Riva, Sirmeone - and Gardaland for some great white knuckle rides!
> 
> ...



i hope you really like it there when i lived in italy i use to go in malcesine every week end  and we went to gardaland last year with graham


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 19, 2011)

*Finally got my but back in gear and got the bike out*

14.25 mile bike ride for me on Sunday morning !! 

& I can confirm my butt hurts lol and my thighs


----------



## Freddie99 (Jul 19, 2011)

I've done the sofa to fridge and back several times today. Also sofa to kettle and back. That any good?


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 19, 2011)

4K at the weekend and 6K today. Hoping for a respectable time at the Harrogate 10K on Sunday!

Richard


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 19, 2011)

I haven't been doing much rowing since my last post. But I have been walking regularly each day.

I can add another 100 miles to the total (that's an average of 4 miles a day for the last 25 days).

Andy


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> 4K at the weekend and 6K today. Hoping for a respectable time at the Harrogate 10K on Sunday!
> 
> Richard



Ooh! Good luck Richard! Wish I could run it with you!  Will you be ahead or behind a Bunny?


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

Andy HB said:


> I haven't been doing much rowing since my last post. But I have been walking regularly each day.
> 
> I can add another 100 miles to the total (that's an average of 4 miles a day for the last 25 days).
> 
> Andy



Excellent Andy, we must be almost ready for an update thanks to your contribution  How are the calves doing these days? (Not the small bovines! )


----------



## Mark T (Jul 19, 2011)

Maybe I need to add a bit more to boost us then

A few more pedometer logs from me

6611
6952
4040
5289
6343
7203
5980
7681
6490
6184
7262
4767
3399
6036

Phew, that has been a while since I last added any distance!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Excellent Andy, we must be almost ready for an update thanks to your contribution  How are the calves doing these days? (Not the small bovines! )



They've been mooving quite nicely thanks! 

I have various theories why ...

1) I've been limiting the amount of rowing.
2) I've practically stopped drinking coffee with any caffeine.
3) I've been regularly taking a vitamin/mineral supplement.
4) I've put on weight (but it is coming down again).
5) Something else.

Perm any combination of 1 to 5 for the real reason! 

Andy


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 19, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Ooh! Good luck Richard! Wish I could run it with you!  Will you be ahead or behind a Bunny?



Thanks! Probably behind Bunny - agreed to do this at the York meet just over 2 weeks ago so haven't had time to train train properly. Well that's my excuse - actually Bunny's doing really well!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jul 19, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Thanks! Probably behind Bunny - agreed to do this at the York meet just over 2 weeks ago so haven't had time to train train properly. Well that's my excuse - actually Bunny's doing really well!
> 
> Richard



Don't worry Richard, I know the feeling of accepting that some women are able to run faster than us men  Hope the weather is condicive to a good run and that you can share a pint and a laugh afterwards


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 23, 2011)

15 mile bike ride today - hoping to do parsley hay to ashbourne next Sunday !


----------



## vince13 (Jul 24, 2011)

Whilst you and the others were sunning yourselves in Brighton - (BTW Many years ago I went with the boyfriend of the time and his parents to a Masonic Ladies Night at the Brighton Pavillion - very posh !!)  - Ian and I did a 5 mile walk in glorious sunshine down here on the Somerset Levels.  Does that help us along any ?


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2011)

Good luck to Helen and Richard on their 10K run


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2011)

Put me down for 18 miles (according to the peddy thingy) over three days spent yomping around Glencoe.


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Put me down for 18 miles (according to the peddy thingy) over three days spent yomping around Glencoe.



Well done Ally, sounds wonderful!  I haven't been to Glencoe since 1976!


----------



## AlisonM (Jul 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done Ally, sounds wonderful!  I haven't been to Glencoe since 1976!



This is the first time I've ever been there when it didn't pour with rain!


----------



## rhall92380 (Jul 25, 2011)

Hazel said:


> Good luck to Helen and Richard on their 10K run



Thanks Hazel!

A great morning, I finished the 10K in 62:17 - would have been faster but for having to walk the last 1.5 miles because of knee pain.

Helen did really well, finished in under 58 minutes!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Jul 25, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Thanks Hazel!
> 
> A great morning, I finished the 10K in 62:17 - would have been faster but for having to walk the last 1.5 miles because of knee pain.
> 
> ...



Well done Richard!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 31, 2011)

19 miles in 2 hours for me on the bike today !


----------



## Northerner (Jul 31, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 19 miles in 2 hours for me on the bike today !



Well done Di!


----------



## Andy HB (Jul 31, 2011)

Another 48 miles to add from the last 12 days.

Walking is still the exercise of preference at the moment. As a consequence, the rower is looking a little forlorn in the corner at the moment.

The thing is my 90min walks at the weekend are now taking less time, even when I've added extra bits to the walk!

Andy


----------



## AJLang (Aug 3, 2011)

OMG my first visit to the gym in over year.........can't believe how very unfit I've become Managed 30 minutes with average heart rate of 140bpm plus fifty minute Susie walk this morning plus 10 lengths of swimming.  Not sure how this translates into miles


----------



## Northerner (Aug 3, 2011)

AJLang said:


> OMG my first visit to the gym in over year.........can't believe how very unfit I've become Managed 30 minutes with average heart rate of 140bpm plus fifty minute Susie walk this morning plus 10 lengths of swimming.  Not sure how this translates into miles



Well done! Hope you don't ache too much tomorrow!  Don't worry, my magical calculator will convert your efforts to miles along the journey


----------



## AJLang (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow you've got a magical calculator. Can it re-calculate the calories of yummy foods to make them less fattening??


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 11, 2011)

46.8k done on bikes / treadmill last night - night off tonight I think


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 14, 2011)

20.12 miles today on bike... parsleyhay to tissington ! (and back)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 14, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 20.12 miles today on bike... parsleyhay to tissington ! (and back)



Well done Di! I love Tissington!


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2011)

Thursday, Friday, Saturday AND Sunday 50 minute Susie walks.........and the best news is that my back is getting less stiff and my hips are hurting less the more I walk her (instead of asking Susie to take 
Oh out for her walk)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

Well done Amanda (and Susie!)


----------



## AJLang (Aug 15, 2011)

Thanks Alan. We've just finished another 50 minutes through some beautiful woodland.....we are taking advantage of Mark being on holiday so that he can drive us to different places for the walks. Susie likes having a chauffeur


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 15, 2011)

Not having internet access combined with some decent weather means I clocked up 16 miles over the weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Not having internet access combined with some decent weather means I clocked up 16 miles over the weekend.



Goodness! Well done Ally!  I imagine we are much closer to the Mediterranean by now - update tomorrow!


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 15, 2011)

18K running since last login. I've entered the Wetherby 10K in September. Hope my knee lasts the distance this time!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Aug 15, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> 18K running since last login. I've entered the Wetherby 10K in September. Hope my knee lasts the distance this time!
> 
> Richard



Well done Richard, and good luck for Wetherby!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 21, 2011)

5 k today got to admit to not running all of it, but mighty fine try since I've not run for 18 months since getting the bike. My bike rides put my running to shame


----------



## Northerner (Aug 21, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 5 k today got to admit to not running all of it, but mighty fine try since I've not run for 18 months since getting the bike. My bike rides put my running to shame



Well done Di! I did 5k this morning too! Running is very different from cycling as you are lifting your whole body with each step - I was huffing and puffing along through the park this morning and there was a guy just in front of me calmly pedalling along. We were going at the same pace but it was a lot tougher to do it on foot!  Mind you, I wouldn't get far on a bike as I can't ride one!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 21, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done Di! I did 5k this morning too! Running is very different from cycling as you are lifting your whole body with each step - I was huffing and puffing along through the park this morning and there was a guy just in front of me calmly pedalling along. We were going at the same pace but it was a lot tougher to do it on foot!  Mind you, I wouldn't get far on a bike as I can't ride one!



I though it was time to start running again. Will still do the cycling as well. I so want to drop another half stone and hopefully the running will help.  It's not to late to learn to ride a bike, my sister learnt about 3 years ago xxx


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 22, 2011)

The peddy-thingy says I tramped another 10 miles over the weekend. We had some decent weather and I wanted to be out in it so I did my favourite canalside walk - twice.


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 22, 2011)

Umm, where are we now?


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done Richard, and good luck for Wetherby!



Thanks! 30K since my previous post, including 3 training runs with local running club - which I really enjoyed.

Richard


----------



## Silkman_Bob (Aug 23, 2011)

47.8k on bike last night


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Umm, where are we now?



VERY sorry! I have been very neglectful of this thread - I will rectify it today and bring our travels up to date


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 23, 2011)

3.2 k on treadmill tonight, 15 minutes running 15 walking - I'm aiming to do 5 k in 35 minutes that's as fast as my little legs will carry me lol


----------



## Northerner (Aug 23, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> 3.2 k on treadmill tonight, 15 minutes running 15 walking - I'm aiming to do 5 k in 35 minutes that's as fast as my little legs will carry me lol



Well done Di! You can do it!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 23, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done Di! You can do it!



My knees are throbbing now lol. Hopefully 5 k non stop by the time I go away x (maybe)


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> My knees are throbbing now lol. Hopefully 5 k non stop by the time I go away x (maybe)



Don't do too much and injure yourself


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

Finally! We have reached stage 4 in our trek through Europe from top to bottom! Thanks to everyone's efforts we have now travelled a further 476 km from Mont Donon to Samo?ns in France, passing through some beautiful scenery on the way...

The route:







Pontarlier, France:






Lake Geneva:






Samo?ns, France:


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Don't do too much and injure yourself



I wont promise - scheduled a run tonight but I'm a little stiff in the thighs so I think it will be a walk with a high incline for me!!

We've made great progress - well done everyone!!


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 25, 2011)

Hey, are we going to hit the Languedoc? I love it there.


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Hey, are we going to hit the Languedoc? I love it there.



It's a bit too far to the west of Nice, although I suppose we could continue along the south coast of France after finishing the GR5 - perhaps embark on the GR10! 

I spent quite a bit of time in Languedoc after leaving Uni. Ostensibly grape picking, but there was a bad harvest that year so work was hard to find. We did get some though and this allowed us to get by and live there for quite some time, camping for free on the municipal site in a little place called St Chinian - 'Qui veut vivre cent ans, choisit le Saint Chinian!'  Really lovely, friendly people (unlike Paris!).


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 25, 2011)

Aw gwan ple-e-e-e-ase! We've got time for a little side trip surely?


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Aw gwan ple-e-e-e-ase! We've got time for a little side trip surely?



It looks like we could follow the GR51 part of the way, then we might have to make it up as we go along


----------



## AlisonM (Aug 25, 2011)

Northerner said:


> It looks like we could follow the GR51 part of the way, then we might have to make it up as we go along



Ooh, an adventure. I'm up for that, how about the rest of you?


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 25, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Ooh, an adventure. I'm up for that, how about the rest of you?



Another 24K towards it from me this week! Joined a running club and enjoying it - even training on the beach in the rain - felt like the opening scenes in the movie Chariots of Fire!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Aug 25, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Another 24K towards it from me this week! Joined a running club and enjoying it - even training on the beach in the rain - felt like the opening scenes in the movie Chariots of Fire!
> 
> Richard



Hehe! Did you run in slow motion?  I've often thought about joining a club, but haven't got round to it (only been a runner for 30 years!). I think I'm a bit antisocial when I run, I prefer to run alone!


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 26, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Hehe! Did you run in slow motion?  I've often thought about joining a club, but haven't got round to it (only been a runner for 30 years!). I think I'm a bit antisocial when I run, I prefer to run alone!



It felt like slow motion - I'm not fast at the best of times!

I looked up the running club, went along and asked if I could join in. After a few sessions I decided to join because I was enjoying it - running different routes, are a friendly group, etc.

Richard


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 27, 2011)

Those of you with an interest in running may find this of interest...
http://www.ted.com/talks/christopher_mcdougall_are_we_born_to_run.html

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Aug 27, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Those of you with an interest in running may find this of interest...
> http://www.ted.com/talks/christopher_mcdougall_are_we_born_to_run.html
> 
> Richard



I read his book a few months ago! Fascinating!


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 28, 2011)

Just a quick 20 minute run today .... only 3.2 k


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 29, 2011)

Me again..... another 3.6 k run even managed a whole 20 minutes without stopping, rest walking !


----------



## Northerner (Aug 29, 2011)

Dizzydi said:


> Me again..... another 3.6 k run even managed a whole 20 minutes without stopping, rest walking !



Well done Di!


----------



## rhall92380 (Aug 30, 2011)

10K Spofforth Gala Trail yesterday

Richard


----------



## Mark T (Aug 31, 2011)

It?s been a looooooong time since I contributed to this thread!    But well done to all those who have pushed us along. 

I managed to loose my pedometer somewhere, so I stopped recording the daily totals.  But I have been keeping a note where I?ve gone out on specific exercise.

So, I can add:

31242 steps (from last post up to when I lost the pedometer)
5 hours walking
2 hours 40 minutes cycling


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 31, 2011)

Managed a quick 2 k tonight - tried to run but only managed 5 minutes, walked the rest 15 minutes.

Must admit I was tired before I started and my legs felt like lead weights - me thinks to much to soon (well ish)


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 4, 2011)

Ended up at parsleyhay again today. Did 13 mile ride and then 2 mile walk. took my sisters up who recently has a knee op, she walked while Sean & I rode. When we git back to her I walked the final 2 mile back.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 4, 2011)

Well done all! Sorry, I have been neglecting the journey a bit lately, will try to get myself back on track with it (as it were!)  Keep up the good work everyone and we'll make Nice by the forum's birthday!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 5, 2011)

Went for a long walk on Saturday just to get out of the house and try to clear my head. I nearly killed me but I did 6 miles. At least it brought my BGs down a bit.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 5, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Went for a long walk on Saturday just to get out of the house and try to clear my head. I nearly killed me but I did 6 miles. At least it brought my BGs down a bit.



Well done Ally! I went for a 5 mile run yesterday and have enjoyed the company of Gay Gasper this morning


----------



## AJLang (Sep 6, 2011)

Well done Alan!  That's a lot of exercise I was 6.4 when I woke up this morning


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

More Gay Gasper this morning, but I have to admit I chickened out of going for a run as the weather is atrocious. I never used to chicken out of going for a run, must be getting old! The forecast is better for tomorrow though, and if I had run today I wouldn't tomorrow so I have justified myself by running when the conditions are more suitable


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Well done Alan!  That's a lot of exercise I was 6.4 when I woke up this morning



Thanks Amanda  I think you've posted your BG in the wrong thread though


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2011)

It's a really wild morning here too, veering from pouring rain to brilliant sun every few minutes, and there's a howling gale too. Lovely. I went for a walk yesterday though as it was still quite nice then, my peddy thingy says three miles.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> It's a really wild morning here too, veering from pouring rain to brilliant sun every few minutes, and there's a howling gale too. Lovely. I went for a walk yesterday though as it was still quite nice then, my peddy thingy says three miles.



Well done  I really don't like running in windy conditions, don't mind the rain, but the wind makes it such a battle to run at a steady pace. Plus there's the risk of getting blown in the river, and I wouldn't want that!


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 6, 2011)

I love windy days, it's the rain I can't stand. A good blow clears the head nicely.


----------



## Northerner (Sep 6, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I love windy days, it's the rain I can't stand. A good blow clears the head nicely.



When I lived in Folkestone I used to run out along the coastal road to Hythe and I would see great looming storms heading towards me from the West. There would be a tremendous buffeting and battering as I ran into it, but then I would turn at Hythe and it would sweep me along on the way back home! Must admit, it used to be quite exhilarating! I was a lot fitter and stronger then though, so it wasn't quite as tiring as it would be now (although that's due to lack of training, NOT because I'm getting older! )


----------



## Andy HB (Sep 6, 2011)

I haven't been keeping up with this. It's been over a month. So, on the basis of an average 3 miles per day I've got 108 miles to add.

Andy


----------



## rhall92380 (Sep 12, 2011)

15K in training this week and 10K race yeaterday. Unfortunately, left knee ligament problem meant I had to walk some of the last 3K

Going to see physio tomorrow

Richard


----------



## Mark T (Sep 14, 2011)

21 km of walking and cycling since the end of august.


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 18, 2011)

5 k running this week 

& 13 mile hard cycle today. Was  nearly sick after 3 mile hill hike and then 3.2 hypo at 8 miles !


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 21, 2011)

I've kicked the week of with 3 k last night!! gonna attempt another tonight


----------



## AJLang (Sep 22, 2011)

50 minute Susie walks Sunday, Monday and today


----------



## Doghouse (Sep 23, 2011)

I’ve started taking Kite out into Snowdonia. About a month ago he did 12 miles. Last weekend he did about 6 mile - our intended route being blocked by a swollen stream.


----------



## Sian (Sep 23, 2011)

*swim*

the most amazing experience I've had exercising, is at LLyn Tegid, Bala, September 2010, swimming a mile along the lake, with glorious weather, fantastic scenery, amazing and  truly magnificent support from Diabetes UK Cymru, family and friends, 20 other swimmers and an amazing supportive crowd of supporters. There are several photos on twitter and there will be more by Monday  / Tuesday of Sunday's event! hopefully this experience can be repeated this Sunday!


----------



## Northerner (Sep 23, 2011)

Sian said:


> the most amazing experience I've had exercising, is at LLyn Tegid, Bala, September 2010, swimming a mile along the lake, with glorious weather, fantastic scenery, amazing and  truly magnificent support from Diabetes UK Cymru, family and friends, 20 other swimmers and an amazing supportive crowd of supporters. There are several photos on twitter and there will be more by Monday  / Tuesday of Sunday's event! hopefully this experience can be repeated this Sunday!



I can't even imagine swimming a mile Sian - hope all goes well and the weather is good!


----------



## Sian (Sep 23, 2011)

*swim*

Amazing what help a descent wetsuit is!


----------



## Dizzydi (Sep 27, 2011)

Lots of walking this past 4 days in the cotswolds, but dont know exact mileage apart from my up hill trek from Broadway high street to Broadway tower with a little detour and being chased by horses lol

4 miles and boy was it a hard 4 miles


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 3, 2011)

Well that was a fairly active week I've trooped up Arthur's Seat (and down again, of course). Been up and down Princes Street and the Royal Mile more times than I can count, done all the museums and galleries. Then we came back up here where we had a wander out to Culloden and I did my usual knicking tourists from their guides because my stories were more interesting than theirs (I told the tale from my ancestors' point of view as that's how my family ended up here from Mull). After that we pootled off to Skye for the day and had a good wonder round there as well (it rained - which, for those of you who know the island, is no great surprise).

According to the gadget over the last 10 days my total is almost 45 miles.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> Well that was a fairly active week I've trooped up Arthur's Seat (and down again, of course). Been up and down Princes Street and the Royal Mile more times than I can count, done all the museums and galleries. Then we came back up here where we had a wander out to Culloden and I did my usual knicking tourists from their guides because my stories were more interesting than theirs (I told the tale from my ancestors' point of view as that's how my family ended up here from Mull). After that we pootled off to Skye for the day and had a good wonder round there as well (it rained - which, for those of you who know the island, is no great surprise).
> 
> According to the gadget over the last 10 days my total is almost 45 miles.



That's fantastic Ally! Not only the distance, but all the wonderful places you have been 

I've just started my running again after an extended layoff due to being away from home and getting a bad cough. It hurts, but I have the Great South Run at the end of the month so need to get the miles built up. have done 5 miles over the past two days, plus some gardening


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 3, 2011)

20K running last week


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> 20K running last week



Well done Richard - how's the knee holding up?


----------



## LittleGreyCat (Oct 3, 2011)

Only 3.5 mile walk this morning but I will try and keep a tally.
How much distance has been achieved so far?


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 3, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Well done Richard - how's the knee holding up?



Ok so far thanks - but have only done shorter distances than 7K where the problems started. Did some fartlek sessions for the first time at the running club under the guidance of the coach. Should help improve my speed!


----------



## rhall92380 (Oct 3, 2011)

I've just started my running again after an extended layoff due to being away from home and getting a bad cough. It hurts, but I have the Great South Run at the end of the month so need to get the miles built up. have done 5 miles over the past two days, plus some gardening [/QUOTE]

Good to hear you're up and runnning again Alan - you must be releived! good luck for the Great South Run.

Richard


----------



## Dizzydi (Oct 6, 2011)

6k clocked so far this week - will see if I can squeeze in a few more runs and a nice long cycle at the weekend


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 7, 2011)

75K since previous posting. Feeling the benefits of joining a running club!

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Nov 7, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> 75K since previous posting. Feeling the benefits of joining a running club!
> 
> Richard



Wow Richard, well done - sounds like you're really enjoying running with the club  The next time I watch the Great North Run, I expect you will be one of the people that Crammy and Brendan refer to as the 'good club runners' 

About time I updated the journey too!


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 9, 2011)

Northerner said:


> Wow Richard, well done - sounds like you're really enjoying running with the club  The next time I watch the Great North Run, I expect you will be one of the people that Crammy and Brendan refer to as the 'good club runners'
> 
> About time I updated the journey too!



Thanks. Yes it's good to run with others as slow as myself!

I'm hoping to do the Great North Run next year - thats about twice as far as I've ever run before 

Richard


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2011)

rhall92380 said:


> Thanks. Yes it's good to run with others as slow as myself!
> 
> I'm hoping to do the Great North Run next year - thats about twice as far as I've ever run before
> 
> Richard



I've just signed up for the Bath half marathon in March!  Do you have a place for the GNR or are you still waiting to find out, or intending to run for a charity?


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 10, 2011)

Northerner said:


> I've just signed up for the Bath half marathon in March!  Do you have a place for the GNR or are you still waiting to find out, or intending to run for a charity?



Great! Are you aiming for a fast time? I've resgistered an interest in the GNR which means I'll get an email when public entries open. Failing that places can become available nearer the date if you know someone who is withdrawing

Richard


----------



## Andy HB (Nov 10, 2011)

Crikey! I'd forgotten about this! I'll have to add up the miles of all my daily walks since my last post.

Andy


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 11, 2011)

I've been slacking I'm afraid what with one thing and another. Are we there yet?


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

AlisonM said:


> I've been slacking I'm afraid what with one thing and another. Are we there yet?



I'll try and get this updated later today


----------



## AJLang (Nov 11, 2011)

50 minute Susie walk Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday this week (or everyday apart from Wednesday)


----------



## Northerner (Nov 11, 2011)

AJLang said:


> 50 minute Susie walk Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday and Friday this week (or everyday apart from Wednesday)



Excellent! And I bet Susie is happy too!


----------



## AJLang (Nov 18, 2011)

Are we still doing this or should I stop posting on it?  Susie is very happy five more fifty minute walks with me this week plus I swam 22 lengths on Saturday.  Having smoothies before I do anything in the morning plus having a vitamin tablet seems to be helping my energy levels


----------



## rhall92380 (Nov 18, 2011)

AJLang said:


> Are we still doing this or should I stop posting on it?  Susie is very happy five more fifty minute walks with me this week plus I swam 22 lengths on Saturday.  Having smoothies before I do anything in the morning plus having a vitamin tablet seems to be helping my energy levels



Well done Amanda!

Another 50k for me

Richard


----------



## AJLang (Nov 18, 2011)

rhall92380;311523

Another 50k for me

Richard[/QUOTE said:
			
		

> Excellent Richard!


----------



## AlisonM (Nov 22, 2011)

Are we there yet?


----------

